# Welche Kompaktkühlung ist derzeit die beste?



## Bleeder (22. Mai 2014)

*Welche Kompaktkühlung ist derzeit die beste?*

Ich würde mir gerne aufgrund von Platzmangel eine kompakt Wakü zulegen. Mir geht es in der Regel darum, solide Kühlleistung für meinen I5 3570K ( derzeit 4 GHZ ) zu bekommen, wo die Pumpe nicht als Störquelle auffällt. Lärmende Lüfter könnten getauscht werden,sollte das ein Negativpunkt bei einer AIO-Kühlung sein ( wenn möglich bitte gleich Lüfterempfehlung mit dazu packen, obwohl ich noch diverse NB Fans hier habe ).

Preislich sollten 120 Euro nicht überschritten werden. Das Gehäuse ist ein R4 Define Black Pearl von Fractal Design


Daher: welche AIO Kühlung kann man als "Beste" anpreisen?



Danke für eure Info´s und Kaufempfehlungen


----------



## dani386 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welche Kompaktkühlung ist derzeit die beste?*

Hallo,

Warum willst du eine Kompaktwasserkühlung? Ins R4 passen selbst die größten Luftkühler problemlos rein. Ich habe z.b. einen Prolimatech Genesis verbaut. Dieser kühlt meinen I5 3570k selbst beim 4,5ghz (1,285 Vcore) problemlos. 

Hatt zuvor eine Corsair H60 verbaut bei der die Pumpe unangenehm laut war. Der Genesis kühlt nicht nur besser er zudem auch unhörbar leise. 

gruß


----------



## Bleeder (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welche Kompaktkühlung ist derzeit die beste?*

Das Problem bei mir ist, das der derzeitige CPU Kühler zu nah an meine Grafikkarte heran kommt ( unter 1cm Abstand ) ,was dazu führt das die Grafikkarte ordentlich hoch dreht und keinerlei Platz zum atmen hat. Daher der Wechsel zu einer AIO Wakü.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welche Kompaktkühlung ist derzeit die beste?*

H100i oder H110 sind sehr gut und beide schaffen ein FX 8350 @4.7 GHz zu kühlen.


----------



## dani386 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welche Kompaktkühlung ist derzeit die beste?*

Was hast du den für ein Mainboard, welche Graka und wie heiß wird diese unter last?

Wie sieht der Airflow im System aus? Hast du den oberen HDD Käfig verbaut?

Das dir eine Kompaktwasserkühlung deine Gpu Temp signifikant verbessern kann wage ich jetzt mal zubezweifeln. Bzw das dein derzeitiger CPU Kühler die Graka dermaßen aufheizt.


----------



## Ryle (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welche Kompaktkühlung ist derzeit die beste?*

Ist doch völlig egal wie nahe der CPU Kühler der GPU kommt. Die Rückseite vom PCB wird nicht aktiv gekühlt, da muss nichts atmen. Und ein vernünftig dimensionierter CPU Kühler wird selbst auch nicht warm oder gar heiß.
Das Case mit nem 240er Radi zuknallen ist da auch suboptimal wenn nicht sogar schlechter, da du entweder den Intake oder Exhaust verringerst, da die Luft durch den Radi gedrückt/gesaugt werden muss und daran die GPU mehr leidet als vorher.

Wenn du auf ne AIO wegen der GPU wechseln willst, dann kühle mit der AIO auch die GPU und nicht die CPU. Macht 10 mal mehr Sinn und bringt im Gegensatz zur CPU auch um einiges mehr. Dazu kannst du dann entweder die NZXT Kraken G10 als Erweiterung zu ner Kraken AIO nutzen die eben in dein Case passt, oder zum Accelero Hybrid greifen.


----------



## Bleeder (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welche Kompaktkühlung ist derzeit die beste?*

Der HDD Käfig ist verbaut und auch mit Laufwerken bestückt. Der Airflow wird von 4 Lüftern gestützt. Hinten raus wird die Luft aus dem Gehäuse gezogen, von vorne 2x 140er Lüfter die Luft von aussen rein ziehen,sowie einer der von oben Luft von außen ins Gehäuse bläst. Ich hatte vorher eine Kompakt Wakü drin und keinerlei Probleme,dann ging diese kaputt und ein Freund schenkte mit seinen Macho HR-02. Dieser hat von den Finnen her aber nur wenige Millimeter Platz bis er das PCB der ersten Grafikkarte berührt. Grafikkarte geht derzeit bis 80 Grad hoch ( GTX 670 DCU II Mini von Asus ) was vorher maximal 60 waren ( zu Zeiten der Kompakt Wakü )

Edit: kann vielleicht jemand eine Empfehlung zeigen ( an einem Bild von einem R4 Define ) wie die Lüfter ausgerichtet sein sollten ( und wo am besten welche verbaut werden sollten und wo nicht)?


----------



## Gummert (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welche Kompaktkühlung ist derzeit die beste?*

@TE,

die Beste aus dem Stand heraus ist die Swiftech h220 - ist erweiterbar und von dieser kommt Q2 eine überarbeitete Version die sich h220x schimpft. Größerer AGB mit Anzeige und Pumpe am Radiator ( auch leistungsstärker und leiser ) der Kühler auf der CPU wurde auch nochmal deutlich verbessert. 

Musste gucken, was du willst. Swiftech macht aber gutes Zeug, nicht wie anderen wo einfach ein Label drauf geklebt wird.


----------



## Lios Nudin (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welche Kompaktkühlung ist derzeit die beste?*



Bleeder schrieb:


> Ich würde mir gerne aufgrund von Platzmangel eine kompakt Wakü zulegen. Mir geht es in der Regel darum, solide Kühlleistung für meinen I5 3570K ( derzeit 4 GHZ ) zu bekommen, wo die Pumpe nicht als Störquelle auffällt. Lärmende Lüfter könnten getauscht werden,sollte das ein Negativpunkt bei einer AIO-Kühlung sein ( wenn möglich bitte gleich Lüfterempfehlung mit dazu packen, obwohl ich noch diverse NB Fans hier habe ).


 


Bleeder schrieb:


> Ich hatte vorher eine Kompakt Wakü drin und keinerlei Probleme,dann ging diese kaputt und ein Freund schenkte mit seinen Macho HR-02. Dieser hat von den Finnen her aber nur wenige Millimeter Platz bis er das PCB der ersten Grafikkarte berührt. Grafikkarte geht derzeit bis 80 Grad hoch ( GTX 670 DCU II Mini von Asus ) was vorher maximal 60 waren ( zu Zeiten der Kompakt Wakü ).



Ich würde keine AiO-Wakü auf die CPU setzen sondern auf die GPU. Der Macho HR-02 ist als Kühlung für die CPU ausreichend, mit einer AiO-Wakü auf deiner 670 bleibt die Karte 20-30°C kühler. Ich besitze diesselbe Grafikkarte und habe dazu eine Artikel hier im Forum verfasst.

[Erfahrungsbericht] Einfluss der GPU-Abwärme auf die CPU-Kühlung (Mini-ITX, AiO-GPU-Wakü)

Netter Nebeneffekt dieser Kühllösung ist gleichzeitig eine niedrigere CPU- Temperaur, da die Abwärme der Grafikkarte nicht wie bei einem üblicherweise vorhanden Kühler mit Axiallüfter (z.B. Asus DCII, EKL Peter, MK26, Morpheus, ...) in Richtung der CPU geblasen wird, wodurch der CPU-Lüfter die Abwärem der Grafikkarte ansaugt.

Der Arctic Hybrid II passt auf kein Custom PCB, bleibt die NZXT Karken G10 mit z.B. der EKL Wasser. Vorteil der AiO-Wakü EKL Wasser: Der Lüfter bietet einen Drehzahlbereich von 500-1500 U/min, deswegen brauchst du ihn nicht wegen einer zu hohen Minimaldrehzahl zu ersetzen.


----------



## Abductee (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welche Kompaktkühlung ist derzeit die beste?*

Warum drehst du den Macho nicht einfach um 90° und bläst nach oben?


----------



## Ralle82 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welche Kompaktkühlung ist derzeit die beste?*



Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Der Arctic Hybrid II passt auf kein Custom PCB, ...


 
Nur der Vollständigkeit halber: Hatte ihn auf meiner Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti WindForce 3X OC erfolgreich in Betrieb...

Gruß
Ralle


----------



## Lios Nudin (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welche Kompaktkühlung ist derzeit die beste?*

Die Gigabyte GTX 780 Ti WindForce 3X OC hat doch ein Reference-PCB. Der Hinweis mit der Inkombatibilität stammt von Arctic, aber wenn der Hybrid II passen sollte hat er damit die längere Schlauchlänge von 42 cm, eine noch niedrigere Lüfterdrehzahl von 400-1.350 U/min und mit 67€ geringere Anschaffungskosten. Die Kühlleistung sollte ja ähnlich sein.


----------



## Ralle82 (22. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welche Kompaktkühlung ist derzeit die beste?*

Nope, die hat kein Referenzdesign... der Inno 3D Herculez X3 Ultra Kühler samt Backplate (gibt's ja inzwischen auch separat zu kaufen) ist nur für das Referenz-PCB geeignet, passt (aus eigener Erfahrung) nicht auf mein PCB.

P.S.: Sorry für Offtopic...


----------



## Bleeder (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welche Kompaktkühlung ist derzeit die beste?*

Bisher konnte ich keine Aussage finden ob und welcher Custom Kühler auf meine GTX 670 DCU II Mini von Asus passt ( da deutlich kürzeres PCB ). Hatte das Kraken G10 im Auge aber nirgendwo eine Info gefunden obs passt. Und selbst NZXT antwortet auf meine Anfrage diesbezüglich nicht.


----------



## Tazmal27 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welche Kompaktkühlung ist derzeit die beste?*

Hat irgendwer erfahrung mit der Antec H20 650 ? wie schlägt sich die ? gekühlt wird zwar nur ein xeon1230v3 aber interesse wäre schon da


----------



## Abductee (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welche Kompaktkühlung ist derzeit die beste?*

Dreh doch einfach den Macho.


----------



## Stern1710 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welche Kompaktkühlung ist derzeit die beste?*

Ich würde einfach den Macho drehen.
Generell würde ich bei normaler Übertaktung auf einen Luftkühler setzen, da dieser die Spawas noch mitkühlt.


----------



## Bleeder (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welche Kompaktkühlung ist derzeit die beste?*

Ich denke, ich werde es dann mal mit drehen versuchen.Frage nur : So drehen, das Lüfter zur Grafikkarte zeigt und so durch den CPU Kühler durch gen Deckel bläst oder Lüfter gen Deckel zeigend und dann Luft Richtung Grafikkarte blasend?


Immernoch keine Antwort von NZXT wegen dem G10 und meiner Direct CU II Mini


----------



## Abductee (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welche Kompaktkühlung ist derzeit die beste?*

Durchblasend zur Decke.
Also Lüfter unten.


----------



## Flexsist (16. Juli 2014)

*AW: Welche Kompaktkühlung ist derzeit die beste?*



> Ich würde keine AiO-Wakü auf die CPU setzen sondern auf die GPU. Der  Macho HR-02 ist als Kühlung für die CPU ausreichend, mit einer AiO-Wakü  auf deiner 670 bleibt die Karte 20-30°C kühler. Ich besitze diesselbe  Grafikkarte und habe dazu eine Artikel hier im Forum verfasst.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen. Ich hatte bis vor kurzem auch eine _Antec H20 620_ auf der CPU mit zwei NB Eloops am (aussen liegenden) Radiator. CPU wurde unter Spielelast bis zu 65°C heiß. Nun werkelt die Kompakt-WaKü auf meiner R9 270X @ 1.3 GHz und auf der CPU sitzt ein _Arctic Freezer Xtreme Rev.2_ ebenfalls mit NB Eloop. Und was soll ich sagen, die GPU sowie CPU arbeiten nun deutlich kühler. Ich bin aber auch noch am überlegen ob ich noch eine Kompakt-WaKü für die CPU holen soll, diesmal aber mit 240er Radi. 


> Immernoch keine Antwort von NZXT wegen dem G10 und meiner Direct CU II Mini


Do it Yourself!

MfG


----------

